# pronunciation of verbs with "-esse"



## futuromadrileño

Olá,

I am wondering as to the vowel sounds in Portuguese verb forms ending in "-esse," specifically in the European dialect. I know that tivéssemos is pronounced [ti'vɛsɨmuʃ], but then is tivesse pronounced [ti'vɛsɨ] or [ti'vesɨ]?

Also, many other -er verbs, like mover, have a different vowel sound in the nós form: movêssemos [muv'esɨmuʃ]. Does this mean that movesse would be pronounced [mu'vesɨ] or [mu'vɛsɨ]?

Muito obrigado por qualquer ajuda.
futuromadrileño


----------



## englishmania

futuromadrileño said:


> I know that tivéssemos is pronounced [ti'vɛsɨmuʃ], but then is tivesse pronounced [ti'vɛsɨ] or [ti'vesɨ]?


*[ti'vɛsɨ]*  as if it had a graphic accent: [tivésse]



futuromadrileño said:


> Also, many other -er verbs, like mover, have a different vowel sound in the nós form: movêssemos [muv'esɨmuʃ]. Does this mean that movesse would be pronounced [mu'vesɨ] or [mu'vɛsɨ]?


*[mu'vesɨ] *


----------



## futuromadrileño

Thanks very much, englishmania! I was not certain I would find someone faimilar with the IPA/AFI.


----------



## englishmania

You're welcome.


----------



## Outsider

It think in verb forms the ending -_esse_ is always pronounced ['ɛsɨ] around here. Likewise in the other unaccented endings of the imperfect subjunctive, -_esses_, -_essem_. 
In the 1st and 2nd person plural, by contrast, the vowel is normally close [e], as indicated by the circumflex accent: -_êssemos_, -_êsseis_. But in a few irregular verbs the stressed vowel is open [ɛ] even here: _tivéssemos_, _tivésseis_, etc.


----------



## Istriano

Irregular verbs in -er and -or have [ɛ] in  the 3rd person (plural) of the past simple, and therefore in all
tenses derived from its root: past subjunctive, future subjunctive, and synthetic past perfect (_também pudera, quem me dera_).

poder [e],  puderam [ɛ],  se puder[ɛ],   se pudéssemos [ɛ], pudera [ɛ]


irregular *dar* ---> deram  [ɛ]:_ se me desse, se te déssemos, se derem_, _dera_
regular:  *entender *---> entenderam [e]:  _se me entendesse, se te entendêssemos, se entenderem, entendera_

so, there's a minimal par  *desse *[e] (de+esse) ~ *desse *[ɛ] (se desse).
and a minimal par in Continental Portuguese:  *poder *[e] ~ *puder*. [ɛ] (notice that o in poder is normally pronounced as  in Portugal).
and a minimal par in Brazilian Portuguese:  *te ver *[e] ~ *tiver *[ɛ]  (_Te ver e não te querer._..  )

So, your best guide is the  3rd person (plural) form from which the ''perfect stem'' is formed (_puderam - am = puder_ ''the perfect stem'').


----------



## futuromadrileño

Thanks for the help, Istriano!

Would that mean that pudeste and pudemos would be pronounced with [ɛ] as well?


----------



## Istriano

I don't know how they are pronounced in Portugal,
but in Brazil there's a general phenomenon (affecting all classes of words) of closing and nasalizing of stressed vowels before _m, n, nh,_ so pud*e*ste has [ɛ] but pud*e*mos has [e].

(This is also true of the lack of difference between _amamos_ [present] vs _amámos _[simple past] in Brazilian Portuguese, and _demos _[simple past] vs _dêmos _[present subjunctive]...
in Brazil, every stressed vowel before a nasal consonant is closed, and of a variable degree of nasalization (depending on the accent, strong nasalization in the Northeast, and lack of it in S. Paulo city)).

PS
But never say never, in Mooca (Italian neighboorhood of S. Paulo), you can hear open vowels before m and n:
comer: _eu cómo_ instead of _eu cômo_ or_ eu cõmo_, and _Antônia_ pronounced as _Antónia_...hehe
This is really funny, in S. Paulo you'll hear  _eu cómo, eu fécho_, but in Salvador_ eu cõmo, eu fêcho. _


----------



## Outsider

futuromadrileño said:


> Would that mean that pudeste and pudemos would be pronounced with [ɛ] as well?


In EP, yes.



Istriano said:


> I don't know how they are pronounced in Portugal,
> but in Brazil there's a general phenomenon (affecting all classes of words) of closing and nasalizing of stressed vowels before _m, n, nh,_ so pud*e*ste has [ɛ] but pud*e*mos has [e].


Are you sure? Notice that Futuromadrileño was asking about the preterite _pudemos_, not the present tense _podemos_...


----------



## Istriano

Both pud_e_mos and pod_e_mos have the close nasalized [e] in my speech.
I guess there's a hierarchy rule  and the pre-nasal assimilation is stronger
than the verbal vowel change.


----------



## englishmania

Oh ok... In EurPt _podemos_ e _pudemos_ are clearly different.


----------



## anaczz

Não conheço bem o alfabeto ou notação fonética, mas, embora pense já ter ouvido quem pronuncie "pudêmos", ouço muito mais frequentemente (e pronuncio assim) "pudémos", muito diferente de podemos (podêmos).


----------



## Istriano

Acho que depende do sotaque.
Eu falo _pudêmos, Antõnia, córação_, _eu cõmo_ 

Na boa, se eu ouvisse _pudémos _pensaria que se tratasse da pronúncia brasiliense de _pudermos _rs...
O mesmo com _démos _vs _dermos_...


----------



## anaczz

Para completar o quadro, sou paulistana (não sou da Mooca, nem do Brás, nem da Bela Vista) e digo:
_António _e _Antónia_
Eu _cômo_
Eu _fécho_ (acho estranhíssimo ouvir eu _fêcho_)
Nós _podêmos _falar como quisermos.
Não _pudémos _comparecer ao evento de ontem pois _démos _uma festa em casa.
Ele foi _pêgo.__ (_ele foi_ pégo _também soa-me muito estranho_)
_


----------



## vemcaluisa

eu sou gaúcha (do sul do Brasil) e falo
Não _podêmos_ comparecer ao evento de ontem pois _dêmos_ uma festa em casa, sempre com [e]. 

No nordeste, em compensação, se fala muito as vogais abertas em contextos que a maioria dos outros estados não fala, exemplo: difer[ɛ]nte.

creio que o mais usado já foi bem explicado a cima. mas é importante informar quem aprende PT como língua estrangeira que varia muito em cada região.


----------



## futuromadrileño

anaczz said:


> Eu _fécho_ (acho estranhíssimo ouvir eu _fêcho_)


 
Ao mesmo tempo, anaczz, no meu livro de verbos diz que é _fêcho. _É a variedade europeia? Ou um erro?

Não entendo por que, na conjugacão de _fechar_, as vogais não mudam como _pecar _ou _esperar _(_esp__éro, __esp__éras, __esp__éra_). Nem com _abandonar_ nem _ chegar (ch__êgo, ch__êgas), _segundo o meu livro.
Há regras que dizem quais verbos mudam assim? Ou não há esperança?


----------



## anaczz

futuromadrileño said:


> Não entendo por que, na conjugacão de _fechar_, as vogais não mudam como _pecar _ou _esperar _(_esp__éro, __esp__éras, __esp__éra_). Nem com _abandonar_ nem _ chegar (ch__êgo, ch__êgas), _segundo o meu livro.
> Há regras que dizem quais verbos mudam assim? Ou não há esperança?



 A esperança é a última que morre, mas me parece que não há regra, além do uso (talvez tenha a ver com a etimologia das palavras, não sei). Ainda por cima, como disse a vemcaluisa, a pronúncia varia muito, não só entre as regiões, mas de cidade para cidade de uma mesma região, de família para família, numa mesma cidade...
O bom disso tudo é que há mais chances de acertar a pronúncia.
Se você disser pêgo ou pégo, pudémos ou pudêmos, ninguém vai estranhar muito (o mesmo não acontece com espêro e chégo, é claro)


----------



## Carfer

futuromadrileño said:


> Ao mesmo tempo, anaczz, no meu livro de verbos diz que é _fêcho. _É a variedade europeia? Ou um erro?


 
Na variante europeia é '_fêcho_', de facto.


----------



## Istriano

Eu pensei que em Portugal se pronunciasse fâicho, pelo menos em Lisboa.  Pois eu já ouvi _vâijo _em vez de _vêjo_.
Eu por exemplo, rimo _fêcho _com _dêxo _[deixo].


----------



## englishmania

Eu pronuncio "fecho" como [fɐj]. Depende da região - há que ter isso em atenção - mas eu não diria que a pronúncia padrão é "fêcho".


----------



## vemcaluisa

futuro madrileño: com certeza há regras, acontece que elas variam de região para região, pessoa para pessoa, etc. 

se tu tiver interesse em bibliografias (artigos e livros)  mais específicos sobre esse assunto e que falem de fonologia, posso tentar buscar algo com professores  da minha universidade, porque há sim regras, sempre há, mas elas são um pouco complicadas e muitas vezes não são perceptíveis para os falantes 

apesar dos depoimentos daqui, eu ainda diria que a pronúncia padrão no Brasil é f[e]cho.


----------



## Alandria

Eu:
Pod~emos (nasal)
Fécho
Antõnio
bánãna
difêrente
semãna
pod~emos
pud~emos

Pra mim, podemos e pudemos são duas palavras diferentes, nordestinos e cariocas não distinguem a pronúncia dessas duas palavras, você só vai entender o que essas pessoas falam pelo contexto. 

As vogais as quais apresentei como nasalizadas são só levemente nazalizadas.


----------



## Outsider

Como nos afastámos do tema (já não estamos a falar de verbos com formas terminadas em -_esse_), abri uma discussão nova para responder à últimas perguntas do Futuromadrileño.


----------

